
iPhone iOS 13 Lockscreen Bypass Flaw Exposes Contacts - universalxtreme
https://threatpost.com/iphone-ios-13-lockscreen-bypass/148332/
======
wilg
This sucks, but it is fixed in the 13.1 release 10 days after 13.0.

I'm not sure there's much they can do beyond that since they have to have 13.0
on the new hardware arriving this week.

Maybe they could skip 13.0.0 for upgrading existing devices, and have them go
straight to a 13.0.1 with just this fix in it. That way they'd limit exposure
only to brand new devices that are never updated. Probably logistically
challenging too.

